# Black spots in the red king crab meat.



## spacern (Aug 24, 2014)

Lately at the restaurant we've had a problem with black spots in the red king crab meat and spongy textures in the shoulder parts.

Anyone know the reason behind this ?

Would be nice to know if there's a way to avoid it.





  








20140824_183608.jpg




__
spacern


__
Aug 24, 2014


----------



## eastshores (Oct 23, 2008)

I was curious about this so did a little digging. Seems like the biggest consensus is under-cooked crab prior to it being frozen for packaging. Here's one quote from an individual on the matter


> I processed many millions of crab at my old plant in Newport over 40 years. You are describing classic under-cooking. There is an enzyme in crab blood that turns blue/black soon after being cooked if not at a full boil long enough, first in body meat and will follow veins down into leg meat. Not harmful but not very appetizing to look at.


I'd question your supplier and see about changing where your crab is sourced.


----------



## spacern (Aug 24, 2014)

That explains it. thank you so much for a quick reply!


----------

